# Basketball player died during Lithuanian league game



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

Lithuanian basketball league (LKL) game between two Kaunas teams Atletas and Zalgiris was suspended in 2nd quarter because of event which later evolved into tragic state. During timeout Tauras Stumbrys (190-G-70), the player of Atletas, suddenly fainted. Doctors of both teams tried immediate medical measures like heart massage and kiss of life, but it didn't help. Three ambulance crews arrived in 10 minutes time, but they could only diagnose a clinical death and started shock therapy procedures. Their efforts didn't bring desired results and Tauras Stumbrys has died being 34 years old.



Tauras Stumbrys had spent 10 seasons with Zalgiris and left the team after winning European Cup's Cup in 98. After season in Hungary he came back to Zalgiris for 1999-2000. Later he played in Russia, Israel, Germany, Poland and Portugal. In middle of 2002-2003 season he came to Atletas Kaunas, the next season moved to another LKL team in Panevezys. This offseason he joined back Atletas, which sadly was his last team of career


Link 
:verysad:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Woah, that's terrible. RIP


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

RIP


----------



## Bahir_the_Red (Oct 6, 2003)

Probably died due to a bad heart, same thing happened to a player here in the swedish league last season, he collapsed during a game and died.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Rip


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

wow that is sad

RICHARD HAMILTON


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

it was bad i remenber see him playing for lusitanea in portugal and it was a good player and a good person.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

RIP big man


----------

